# Changes to the Downward Elbow Rule



## rutherford (Aug 7, 2009)

Taken from the article here



> The commission upheld the definition of downward elbows as only applying to strikes that move directly from ceiling to floor, or "12 to 6," and agreed that the blows would remain illegal.
> 
> Blows delivered with any angle other than ceiling to floor, i.e. straight elbows to the top of the head delivered with an opponent in your guard, are not considered illegal strikes.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats not a change here, it's always been the way the rule has been regarded.


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2009)

I've always thought it was strange that the strikes are illegal relative to the 'room' and not the body of the one striking.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 7, 2009)

I _think_ I understand the intent of that rule. Very smart of them to specify "ceiling to floor". That's the way to take gravity out of the equation.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I _think_ I understand the intent of that rule. Very smart of them to specify "ceiling to floor". That's the way to take gravity out of the equation.


 
We've always called it north to south and it's understood that's standing. At rules meetings prior to the fights we always show exactly what we mean so there are no misunderstandings.


----------

